# small plants



## Po boy (Feb 21, 2011)

does anyone know what type seeds produce short growing plants?  have limited growing room and must be able to move them around depending on available light.  thanks


----------



## v35b (Feb 21, 2011)

go with an all Indica strain... 12"-4'


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 21, 2011)

like v35b you want an almost pure indica unless you are into doing autoflowering strains.  I am not someone that has grown many different strains, in fact I have grown only a handful, but Sensi Star from Paradise Seeds is almost pure Indica and I keep them prety short and bushy.
-SSF-


----------



## Melvan (Feb 21, 2011)

Use lst and topping/fimming to control height. If you are extremely limited on space do a micro-gro. Any strain that says Lowryder is a short grower, but I think you'll find the smoke sub par.

Photoperiod strains stick to 100% Indica such as Hogsbreath or Indicas XXL.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 22, 2011)

When you say you have to move them around for available light, I hope you're not planning to grow by window light.  If so, you're going to be very disappointed.


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 1, 2011)

In addition to finding an appropriate strain, you might want to also consider techniques like supercropping, topping, etc. to keep your plants' height in check.


----------

